# Sharkchum may have landed a record Tigershark



## Gizzmo (Oct 24, 2015)

But you wouldnt know, because he is BANNED!


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

I wonder if he used chumm??


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Probably kept that too! Lol


----------



## fish4food (Feb 11, 2011)

snapperlicious said:


> probably kept that too! Lol


hahaha


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Where is the petition to sign?!


----------



## Flounder Grey (Jan 25, 2015)

*Tiger shark*

How big was the shark?


----------



## Ag03Aj (Oct 17, 2012)

I went to sargent on sunday to try my luck in a place I have only visited 2 times before. I got out to the surf by 6:10 and...got freaking stuck!!! I decided to fish rt there since I was going nowhere. After about an hr or so a guy in a red f250 came by and helped pull me out. So if you know anyone who drives a red truck in the area please tell him thanks from me! He said he was from the area but I felt pretty embarrassed about my situation plus he was tryng to get on his way to fish, so I didn't get a chance to really chat with him. Maybe he was sharkchum!


----------

